# Poly to pex for a well



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

This question is for myself as my husband and I are building a home on an acreage outside of town. We had a well drilled, 400', lots of flow, and the driller ran 1" Black poly to the house. I am going to be running pex through the house, 1" to the hot water tank then a trunk and branch system the rest of the way through. My question is adapting the poly to Pex. I purchased a barb by MIP adaptor in brass and a 1" brass ball valve and a 1" Pex x Mip adaptor. My worry after reading up on well water and brass is that the water may cause early failure on these brass fittings. I could always go PVC. What do you think?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i would go brass or stainless. if you are worried about using brass, buy a mobile home. they dont use anything but plastic. there will be brass in your faucets, ball valves, etc.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You will not be adapting pex to poly. The poly will be installed with barbed fitting and hose clamps then install into your well tank tee with a male x barbed adapter, out of your other side of tee you would install a shutoff valve and then adapt to pex. Hope that helps


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gardenparty said:


> This question is for myself as my husband and I are building a home on an acreage outside of town. We had a well drilled, 400', lots of flow, and the driller ran 1" Black poly to the house. I am going to be running pex through the house, 1" to the hot water tank then a trunk and branch system the rest of the way through. My question is adapting the poly to Pex. I purchased a barb by MIP adaptor in brass and a 1" brass ball valve and a 1" Pex x Mip adaptor. My worry after reading up on well water and brass is that the water may cause early failure on these brass fittings. I could always go PVC. What do you think?


Ya saying 400 ft of drop pipe plus the line to the house??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it sdr9?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

rjbphd - the well was drilled to 400', I believe the well report says that it is pulling water from 260' down. The poly runs from the well to the house under the footings about 70'. 

GREENPLUM - it is definitely poly 

SchmitzPlumbing - no desire to buy a mobile. I work in relocatable housing for the oil patch and would not want to live in one in Northern Alberta. We at the lock up stage for the house already and I am starting the rough in this weekend. Just a few things that I have been reading lately about how harsh well water is on plumbing has me concerned.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

There are millions of wells out there. The only time I've seen a issue with brass corroding in a few years was on a really bad brine water well. Other than that brass lasts along time.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Where in alberta?

Brass is the way to go. The only time i ever heard of water destroying brass fittings was in a article about super bad water in nevada. Nothing so far in Alberta. Let me know where you are and i may be able to help you out.

And trailer in northern AB? Good luck with that you will have no end of troubles with freezing of everything...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

gardenparty said:


> This question is for myself as my husband and I are building a home on an acreage outside of town. We had a well drilled, 400', lots of flow, and the driller ran 1" Black poly to the house. I am going to be running pex through the house, 1" to the hot water tank then a trunk and branch system the rest of the way through. My question is adapting the poly to Pex. I purchased a barb by MIP adaptor in brass and a 1" brass ball valve and a 1" Pex x Mip adaptor. My worry after reading up on well water and brass is that the water may cause early failure on these brass fittings. I could always go PVC. What do you think?


Obvious observation: don't put ball valve between the well pump and the pressure switch. only bad things will happen...


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Brass will be fine. Use brass fittings here and no problems.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

alberteh - definitely no trailer, full house with an ICF foundation. We are about a half hour north of Grande Prairie. If you have ever been here you would know that the highway signs for Alaska start in this town...wish I was kidding about that. I did research all the wells around our acreage on the well data base and hard water seems to be the biggest issue around us. Until we get the water tested though we won't be sure.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Uponor makes stainless pex adapters...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We have not had any issues with the brass tank tee assemblies. We have had brass pex fittings break down, switched to plastic crimped fittings and have since switched to plastic uponor fittings. But I have yet to see a failure on a brass tank tee.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I always use a brass m x poly adapter where it comes in and then use 1" pvc to go from the adapter to the check valve on the tank T. Only because the pvc looks neater than poly 90s and clamps. Then I use copper from the tank to where ever the first branch off is so I can secure it for better stability. After that it's more copper or pex. If the water in the area is hard I would suggest running copper to the softners, then transitioning to pex.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

check your PH. Also only thing left I feel is bad is electrolysis. How can you properly ground the pipe with pex?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

The brass will be fine even with low pH. As stated before the poly will come into the house and connect to the well tank tee check valve. If you're using pex you can pit a male adapter straight into the tank tree ball valve.


----------

